
Craigslist, Kijiji & Oodle: The Geographic Distribution of Classifieds 2.0 - berecruited
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2008/05/11/craigslist-kijiji-oodle-the-geographic-distribution-of-classifieds-20/
======
natrius
Discrete data on a line graph? The horror...

------
STHayden
I love how these graphs erase the huge lead that craigslist has. it almost
seems like a fair fight.

------
mattinstlouis
Wow, St. Louis all over Kijiji. Who knew. Glad to see these classifieds
spreading to the midwest.

